# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مدیریت دولتی یا مدیریت بازرگانی ؟ کارشناسی + ارشد ؟!

## Goodbye forever

پاک شود

----------

